# Were or are you a square now or then?



## Victor (Jul 26, 2021)

The opposite of square is cool.  By todays  hipness lingo I am square. Until I was about 40 I was cool.
All old people, are considered old fashioned squares by youth and general public. _What about you?_
Kids today dont know the word square, but everyone knows cool. A very under valued attitude and lifestyle, influential in the West cultures. Rock and soul music, some movies, new fashions,  cars , slang,  cool art, marijuana
    . When I began listening to old classic country on radio, I realized that I didn't care that it was not cool.
Back then, country was, corny, old fashioned hick to my generation. No one knew that the Beatles, Stones and other hot groups
appreciate and are influenced by "uncool" stars like Buck Owens.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't think I'm square...and probably no longer cool.. not sure how I'd be described by the youth of today...Old probably..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m not sure.

When I was young I was accepted by all of the various groups but didn’t really fit into any of them.

I didn’t worry about it much when I was young and I don’t worry about it at all now that I’m old and completely irrelevant.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 26, 2021)

Square.  Always been.  I’m ok with it now


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2021)

Neither square nor cool.
Not sure how to describe myself then, or now.
Definitely not trendy, though.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 26, 2021)

Definitely not cool.  Closer to square.  The exception may have been my 40th HS reunion when I was cool for an evening.  I showed up after riding half way across the country on a motorcycle, dressed in jeans, white shirt,  tie and leather jacket.  They said I was cool. I don't think I've been cool since.


----------



## Lara (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm the slang anagram of cool


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

I have no idea what I am lol


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't know if I'm cool or square. Just didn't follow the crowd. Still don't.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

I wasn't exactly _*Lady Gaga*_ cool  , but I was cool enough to be part of some great people.  [Most of us still stay in touch.]  

My sense of humor would help me out of my painfully shy days.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2021)

Nothing else to say.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2021)

*I don't know if I was cool or square growing up. I did have a lot of friends I was raised in the City. There were over 20 kids my age on my street alone. I had a lot of friends in school too. Now at my age except for my old friends and many cousins on my Mom's side of the family, I don't mingle much with new people.*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Not sure if "cool" fits, but I was popular in grade school and very popular in high school. But not so much in college, though, because I didn't play sports or join any clubs, ignored every party invitation, and I had a family and a job so I always went straight home after classes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2021)

Doubt I was ever considered a square, grew up in a big city with many different people who were pretty cool.  Like Pinky, I never followed any crowds or trends, but even in my old age, I can humbly say I'm still pretty cool, open minded and welcoming to current music and styles.  Cool in a mellow way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Neither square nor cool.
> Not sure how to describe myself then, or now.
> Definitely not trendy, though.


Trendy is not necessarily cool, IMO.


----------



## feywon (Jul 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not sure if "cool" fits, but I was popular in grade school and very popular in high school. But not so much in college, though, because I didn't play sports or join any clubs, ignored every party invitation, and I had a family and a job so I always went straight home after classes.


I didn't go to college till i was in my  mid 40s. Constantly had young'uns asking me how i got the grades i did, how i studied. They knew i had a hubby and 3 kids at home. But it was the 90's and quite a few of us 'Nontraditional' students as the University referred to us were around.


----------



## feywon (Jul 26, 2021)

I was just me, mostly a loner, tho i usually found a small interesting group similar misfits wherever i went.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

feywon said:


> I didn't go to college till i was in my  mid 40s. Constantly had young'uns asking me how i got the grades i did, how i studied. They knew i had a hubby and 3 kids at home. But it was the 90's and quite a few of us 'Nontraditional' students as the University referred to us were around.


Yeah, I was in my 30s and already balding pretty dearly, and sometimes dressed in my work clothes. Plus, I was really focused on my studies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2021)

I have always marched to the beat of a different drummer, but I have no idea if that is cool or not. Lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## mrstime (Jul 26, 2021)

I was pretty much square, a few close friends who were also square. I've stayed that way my whole life I guess.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 26, 2021)

Today's young people aren't cool as defined by us boomers. Their music sounds like and much of it is synthesized and stripped of any heart, soul, and grit it might contain. There's nothing "cool" about that. Some of our music from the '60s-'80s contained synthesizers for effect, but otherwise it was people generated — not computer generated. Another popular genre played by young people today is sappy, boring, elevator music sounding drivel that my parents would have liked. It's squaresville, man. Pure crapolla. 

That said, I've been cool at various times in my life, but I've also had bad anxiety, which isn't cool, or square... it's just f'ed up.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 27, 2021)

All I can say is that _Grandpa Simpson _got it right...


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2021)

Definitely cool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2021)

"Kookie, Kookie lend me your comb."


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Square.  Always been.  I’m ok with it now


Me too!


----------



## Victor (Jul 27, 2021)

The cool kids in college did not study because that wasn't cool. You had to wear sloppy clothes,
smoke pot and listen a lot to rock. Bell Bottoms and cool t shirts, necklaces.
  I have 2 good friends now that I would NEVER be friends with when I was much younger.  Super square, prudish, unhip homebodies. Yet I enjoy their conversation. So I changed. I discovered that being cool and having common interests do not matter as much.  Many kids today listen to 60s rock.  We can make exceptions for new immigrants and other cultures.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 27, 2021)

Hip to be Square.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 27, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I have always marched to the beat of a different drummer, but I have no idea if that is cool or not. Lol.


It's cool, very cool.


----------



## Jennina (Jul 28, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I have always marched to the beat of a different drummer, but I have no idea if that is cool or not. Lol.


That is cool in my book.


----------



## Jennina (Jul 28, 2021)

I think the funny thing about being cool is that the moment you say you are, you're actually not. It's a label you just don't give to yourself.  It's "bestowed" upon you, so to speak.  

That said,  I'm definitely more square now compared to my younger self. I'm definitely not  cool by kids' standards but like most people, I've done some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2021)

Never cool but fit in well with a group of friends who I can't really define, 
@Victor was mentioning classic country music as not being cool . I made the transition from Rock and Roll to strictly country/western music in my first year of high school.
My dad would always have the radio tuned to a country station and I guess I always liked it.

 I remember buying my first country album and putting it face down on the counter because I didn't want anyone to see what I was buying.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2021)

I was never square, but during my high school years, I wouldn’t drink any alcohol. The gang I hung with would call me a few names, but they never pushed me aside. I was a bad-ass during 8th and 9th grade and it ended by my dad sending me to military school for the next three years. So much for being a tough guy.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

Victor said:


> Were or are you a square now or then?​


I've never been L-7.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 8, 2021)

oldman said:


> ..... it ended by my dad sending me to military school for the next three years. .....


Jesus! You too? 6th. 7th. and 8th. grades for me. I'd post a photograph of me in uniform but it's too embarrassing.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 9, 2021)

Am I cool? 
Hell, I just didn't turn into my parents, I turned into my grandparents. So you tell me.


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Was "square" all the way through elementary and high school.  Overweight.  Wore thick glasses.  Made good grades.  Didn't drink or swear.  Bullied.  Can't count the times I went home with a bruise or ink on clothes or worse.  
Over the years, just worked hard to support family.  We've never been very social... until we retired.  Today, my wife has a circle of lady friends... a number of them widows.  They treat me with all kinds of baked goods because I fix things for them, hang pictures, etc.  At the golf course, I've been elected to the Board of Directors twice.  Am well known, there.  Have my circle of friends... many old geezers like me.  So, don't know whether I could earn the title, yet, of "cool".  Just a whole lot closer than earlier in life.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 12, 2021)

They seek him here
They seek him there
His clothes are loud
But never "SQUARE"
It will make or break him so he's got to buy the best
'Cause he's a dedicated follower of fashion.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> They seek him here
> They seek him there
> His clothes are loud
> But never "SQUARE"
> ...


When this tune came out I remember thinking, *"Not all British songs are good after all!"*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2021)

Heck, I've been a square all of my life.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

When it comes to cool, I wrote the book, baby.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 24, 2021)

Being cool means being hooked into fashion trends and pop culture, much of which is ephemera outdated in the near future. So basically, go with what works for you, and stick with it!  Male fashion doesn’t change all that much, so you’ll be all right as long as you purge the Beatle boots, leisure suits, and like hopelessly dated items from your wardrobe.  

Just re-define “square.”  I’m “L7,” which is the rough shape of a square when you pull it apart and twist it a bit...


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 26, 2021)

I was not a square. I am not giving up my secrets about that. My sister was (and still is). She had guys coming over on Saturday night to play chess (like 1/2 dozen of them, or more). I'd be on my way out the door. I tried to hang back a little, just to see if my dog (15 lb wire haired fox terrier) would actually rip the dudes' throats out when she jumped that high on them. No throat ripping ever took place, even though her mouth was wide open. Only time that dog disappointed me.

I think playing chess is a sentence worse than death! OMG, so boring! When I was a kid I used to read a book while my sister decided what her next move would be. It didn't take long for me just to refuse to play. The worst part is I still remember the moves. I hope I don't have nightmares about chess tonight.

I am not a square now, either. I do live in a town full of squares. I try to pass.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 26, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I was not a square. I am not giving up my secrets about that. My sister was (and still is). She had guys coming over on Saturday night to play chess (like 1/2 dozen of them, or more). I'd be on my way out the door. I tried to hang back a little, just to see if my dog (15 lb wire haired fox terrier) would actually rip the dudes' throats out when she jumped that high on them. No throat ripping ever took place, even though her mouth was wide open. Only time that dog disappointed me.
> 
> I think playing chess is a sentence worse than death! OMG, so boring! When I was a kid I used to read a book while my sister decided what her next move would be. It didn't take long for me just to refuse to play. The worst part is I still remember the moves. I hope I don't have nightmares about chess tonight.
> 
> I am not a square now, either. I do live in a town full of squares. I try to pass.


I can play chess. But I don't. Maybe it's because I've been to war. The consequence of winning at chess is unfulfilling. Winning or losing, it's too much effort for nothing.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 26, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I can play chess. But I don't. Maybe it's because I've been to war. The consequence of winning at chess is unfulfilling. Winning or losing, it's too much effort for nothing.


I know what you mean. A few months ago, I thought I'd take up chess again. I played back in high school and just a few times since then, but here in retirement, I thought maybe I'd get back into it. But like you said... "it's too much effort for nothing." I played an online game against the computer just for practice. I won, but it was like, so what? I mean, I could learn the different strategies and get better, but I just don't feel like thinking that much if I'm not getting paid for it.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I know what you mean. A few months ago, I thought I'd take up chess again. I played back in high school and just a few times since then, but here in retirement, I thought maybe I'd get back into it. But like you said... "it's too much effort for nothing." I played an online game against the computer just for practice. I won, but it was like, so what? I mean, I could learn the different strategies and get better, but I just don't feel like thinking that much if I'm not getting paid for it.


Chess is worse than pornography. Playing chess makes you wonder why you are doing it and when it's over you wonder why you did it. Porn has only half the grief.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 1, 2021)

transparent


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2021)

I was what I'd call "square with somewhat rounded corners" in high school.  To be truly cool, you had to have parents who had the money and would indulge with with all the latest crazes and I didn't.  

I got "cooler" in college because you didn't have to be rich to be cool there.  Oh, maybe if I had gone to some hooty-tooty society college I would have been lower on the coolness scale, but I went to a big state university and you could be whatever you wanted to be and you'd be "cool" to some portion of the campus.  

I went the "folksinger" route (not that I could sing, but I could strum the guitar passably) with the long hair, bangs down to the lower eyelids, black eyeliner, jeans and ponchos.  And I sailed collegiately and since we threw the best parties off campus, we were pretty "cool". 

Then, college was over and I have never been "cool" since.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> I was what I'd call "square with somewhat rounded corners" in high school.  To be truly cool, you had to have parents who had the money and would indulge with with all the latest crazes and I didn't.
> 
> I got "cooler" in college because you didn't have to be rich to be cool there.  Oh, maybe if I had gone to some hooty-tooty society college I would have been lower on the coolness scale, but I went to a big state university and you could be whatever you wanted to be and you'd be "cool" to some portion of the campus.
> 
> ...


Wrong Jujube. You are still very cool. Totally authentic, irrepressibly irreverent, facing life with your eyes wide open. Now that is cool!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 1, 2021)

Victor said:


> The opposite of square is cool.  By todays  hipness lingo I am square. Until I was about 40 I was cool.
> All old people, are considered old fashioned squares by youth and general public. _What about you?_
> Kids today dont know the word square, but everyone knows cool. A very under valued attitude and lifestyle, influential in the West cultures. Rock and soul music, some movies, new fashions,  cars , slang,  cool art, marijuana
> . When I began listening to old classic country on radio, I realized that I didn't care that it was not cool.
> ...


Well I'm not stuck in the past(square) but not trying to be cool, fashion-wise.  I dress and groom plainly(timeless), I try to connect with people regardless of their demographic.


----------



## Mr. C (Sep 1, 2021)

I was and always have been a square never did really fit in with the cool kids or the others just basically have always done my own thing


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Wrong Jujube. You are still very cool. Totally authentic, irrepressibly irreverent, facing life with your eyes wide open. Now that is cool!


Thank you, Shali.  You've made me feel cooler.  Either that or the estrogen is kicking in.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> Thank you, Shali.  You've made me feel cooler.  Either that or the estrogen is kicking in.


You are welcome, my friend.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 13, 2021)

"Were or are you a square now or then?"​
"Square" or "Geek"? Same thing, right? I was thinking about this when I should have been sleeping last night and I came to realize something about myself that I never before thought about: My *prejudices* on this very subject. 

I no longer own a motor vehicle. I don't need one. I use the bus or train whenever I leave town. Around my city, I do everything by bike. We have bicycle paths that'll get you anywhere you want. They work fine. The only drawback is pedestrians and other cyclists who do not obey the traffic laws. You know, the ones who walk right in front of you, disregarding the asphalt designed for bicycles. This is where my prejudices come in. I freely tolerate the aged, the handicapped, children, and those who look like geeks/squares. It's only the healthy adults and cocky-looking that piss me off and l Iet them know about it too. My instinct tells me that the geeks/squares make honest mistakes while the cocky think they own the place. 

Am I a bad person for thinking this way?


----------

